# Vanbulances?  Any thoughts`



## medictinysc (Feb 23, 2013)

I work as an ALS provider for an IFT/Emergent 3rd service provider.  I have a few compliants about type II ambulances "vanbulances"


There is not enough crew room.
There is not enough room for supplies.
There is no way to gain access to supplies easly while patient loaded.
If one this is out of place the whole truck goes to :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
If you don't have a partener that know how to work in a vanbulance then life is hard.


Anyone else?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 23, 2013)

I've learned to work in it and put supplies in my reach.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 23, 2013)

firecoins said:


> I've learned to work in it and put supplies in my reach.



Me too... While I really like the bigger modular style units, I have found that usually I can do what needs to be done in the vanbulances. At times, though, it can get a bit crowded...


----------



## truetiger (Feb 24, 2013)

We use them for transfers and I absolutely hate them. I'm not a big guy by any means, avg height and weight, and I don't fit in them. I can't sit on the bench seat without my feet being forced under the cot, can't move easily from the bench seat to the airway chair, can't carry our full array of equipment, etc.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

truetiger said:


> We use them for transfers and I absolutely hate them. I'm not a big guy by any means, avg height and weight, and I don't fit in them. I can't sit on the bench seat without my feet being forced under the cot, can't move easily from the bench seat to the airway chair, can't carry our full array of equipment, etc.



I've had to do cct calls on them, if we can fit everything our cct units there's a way you can fit regular als in there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

I actually prefer the vanbulances over the boxes. Everything is within easy reach from the bench seat. Also if you start to loose your balance an arm stretch away and you have a cabinet to support yourself.


----------



## truetiger (Feb 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I've had to do cct calls on them, if we can fit everything our cct units there's a way you can fit regular als in there.



I don't know about you, but I hate the feeling of being trapped. I have to crawl across the bench seat to get back to the captain's chair once the cot is loaded.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

truetiger said:


> I don't know about you, but I hate the feeling of being trapped. I have to crawl across the bench seat to get back to the captain's chair once the cot is loaded.



How big are your stretchers... We imply have that problem when we use the lbs stretcher


----------



## truetiger (Feb 24, 2013)

We have the regular sized Stryker.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

truetiger said:


> I don't know about you, but I hate the feeling of being trapped. I have to crawl across the bench seat to get back to the captain's chair once the cot is loaded.



You guys must have a horrible vanbulance design. 

I can move from the airway chair (captains chair) all the way to the back with no issue. If someone is sitting on the bench seat I can still get by fairly easy, it just gets a little tight.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> You guys must have a horrible vanbulance design.
> 
> I can move from the airway chair (captains chair) all the way to the back with no issue. If someone is sitting on the bench seat I can still get by fairly easy, it just gets a little tight.



^This






Airway bag is on the left of the captains chair, med box can sit in the space next to the side door on the floor or on the bench and they life pack will get moved to the back of the bench.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> ^This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate that design. That was the vanbulance that I had on deployment to hurricane Sandy. There is only like 4 cabinets in them. 

But between the bench and the gurney is about the same distance. I am on the smaller side for being a guy 5'6" about 150lbs. 

And we only carry one bag that has everything in it and the lifepak.


----------



## truetiger (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a better design than what we have, but I'll still take my mod. Love having actual room for patient care.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> Hate that design. That was the vanbulance that I had on deployment to hurricane Sandy. There is only like 4 cabinets in them.
> 
> But between the bench and the gurney is about the same distance. I am on the smaller side for being a guy 5'6" about 150lbs.
> 
> And we only carry one bag that has everything in it and the lifepak.



This ones pretty good, two cabinets up top and two on the bottom most of the stuff in there is random stuff, the easy top each one in the middle has basically all the wound care trauma stuff, everything else is in the med box, which is pretty big.

It's not the nicest or roomiest design but it's not that difficult to work around it. The action area had the sharps and red bag which is annoying to get to.when you're doing a bunch of stuff.


----------



## medictinysc (Feb 24, 2013)

So how does everyone else handle storage.  My vanbulance has a small compartment for airway above that another larger that we use for airway/suctioning. There's three larger cpartments next the stretcher which holds basic supplies. Each ALS truck is provided with extra fluid. No reserve drugs no reserve ALS equipment. Our monitors stay strapped to bench seat. And sharps is strapped on top of the stair hair


----------



## medicdan (Feb 24, 2013)

medictinysc said:


> So how does everyone else handle storage.  My vanbulance has a small compartment for airway above that another larger that we use for airway/suctioning. There's three larger cpartments next the stretcher which holds basic supplies. Each ALS truck is provided with extra fluid. No reserve drugs no reserve ALS equipment. Our monitors stay strapped to bench seat. And sharps is strapped on top of the stair hair



BLS Supplies stay in one of the four cabinets next to the stretcher, ALS IV and fluids in a second, ECG  supplies in a third (with batteries), and airway/o2 in a third. The fourth is different in every truck... Next to the side door is the jump kit, suction, vent, pump, trauma bag, pedi bag, drug box. Vent tubing goes behind airway seat. Oxygen goes under the bench with c-spine equipment. Near rear door, stair chair and pac rac.  Monitor lives on stretcher, bench or airway seat. 
We're able to fit all the equipment we need, and while nowhere close to ideal, it does work.


----------



## medictinysc (Feb 24, 2013)

does this look familiar


----------



## Youngin (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't mind vans for most calls. We have a couple Ford vans that have cabinets lining the wall across from the bench seat, so plenty of room. Throw your O2 caddy and medic bag in the space in front of the side doors, monitor on the bench seat, and you're good to go.

We also have a few of the Mercedes vans, which I love. They're surprisingly spacious in the front and the back, and ride pretty smoothly.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 24, 2013)

Youngin said:


> I don't mind vans for most calls. We have a couple Ford vans that have cabinets lining the wall across from the bench seat, so plenty of room. Throw your O2 caddy and medic bag in the space in front of the side doors, monitor on the bench seat, and you're good to go.
> 
> We also have a few of the Mercedes vans, which I love. They're surprisingly spacious in the front and the back, and ride pretty smoothly.



The problem with that... is that the bags and equipment are unsecured during transport, and potential projectiles if there is a collision. You could throw some equipment on the end of the bench and seat belt it in, but it means one fewer provider in the back (if necessary), and the seat belt is barely securing the items. I have yet to find an ideal solution (other than perhaps securing some stuff on the front passengers seat), and it frustrates me there isn't a better solution.


----------



## novemberuniformtango (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of them. Working a code or a trauma can be very difficult. Even With a box I feel that if you don't have a center mounted stretcher if can be a pain.


----------



## medictinysc (Feb 24, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> The problem with that... is that the bags and equipment are unsecured during transport, and potential projectiles if there is a collision. You could throw some equipment on the end of the bench and seat belt it in, but it means one fewer provider in the back (if necessary), and the seat belt is barely securing the items. I have yet to find an ideal solution (other than perhaps securing some stuff on the front passengers seat), and it frustrates me there isn't a better solution.



Our front bulkhead has two shelves and a 9' strap to. Hold the ALS bag and BLS oxygen with. It less than ideal


----------

